# Hot Wheels 350Z



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah I was at the toy store here talking to my friend that works there and wondered around a bit while he was helping some customers and I found the Hot Wheels 350Z. Its sliver and its one of the coolest Hot Wheels I own.


----------

